# XBOX360 Wireless Controller funktioniert nicht. Windows 7 64Bit



## Iconoclast (30. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

die Überschrift sagt ja schon, worum es geht. Ich habe meinen PC gestern neu aufgesetzt, da ich mein Windows 7 jetzt auf einer SSD betreibe. Jetzt macht der 360 Controller aber wieder mal Probleme. Das hat er damals, als ich ihn das erste Mal angeschlossen habe auch schon gemacht. Die Treiber der CD habe ich installiert, ging nicht. Dann hab ich die aktuellen 64Bit Treiber von MS heruntergeladen geht auch nicht.
Ich weiß noch ganz genau, dass es damals so auch nicht funktioniert hat. Nach längerem Suche hatte ich damals eine Seite gefunden, mit der es dann ging.
Mann musste den Controller manuell hinzufügen, ich meine das war irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung. Der Menüpunkt war irgendwas mit Gamecontroller und dort muss man dann aus einer Liste einen bestimmen auswählen. Danch funktionierte alles einwandfrei, bis eben gestern.

Leider finde ich die Seite nicht mehr. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen das Ding wieder ans Laufen zu bringen?

Danke schonmal.


----------

